# Photo Editing Software



## fishngrl1377

What do you use to edit your photos?
I am looking to buy a computer and software to start editing my photos.
:camera::camera:
Thank you in advance for any suggestions/advice or info.


----------



## MulletMaster08

Adobe Lightroom 5 is what I use. I like it so far, I can do a lot more with it than I could with IPhoto on my Mac, which I used for years.


----------



## TXPIRATE

There is a free program called Gimp that I have used before. It is really powerful but isn't that user friendly. If money is an issue than you could try it.


----------



## dicklaxt

I Like PhotoShop Elements,,,,,,,,,it is user friendly and if you shoot RAW which you should you can save many images. There is an associated Forum on the Web as well as on the Adobe web site so questions and answer's are easily seen.

I also like Lightroom it has many of the same features as PSE.

both have great support as well

dick


----------



## Pocketfisherman

Adobe LR Creative Cloud. It's a subscription with a monthy charge, but you can also buy the standalone SW if you want too. If you upgrade every other year, the subscription is cheaper.


----------



## baytownboy

I use irfanview, it is free and has lots and lots of goodies.
Go to Google and enter infanview

I have Photo-suite 3 and 4 but will not work in win7
They are in great condition and someone can have them for free, just pm me., I am in Baytown.


----------



## baytownboy

baytownboy said:


> I use irfanview, it is free and has lots and lots of goodies.
> Go to Google and enter infanview
> 
> I have Photo-suite 3 and 4 but will not work in win7
> They are in great condition and someone can have them for free, just pm me., I am in Baytown.


note:
Once you download infanview, all your pics in your folders will change to the 
ifanview icon.


----------



## fishngrl1377

Thank you all for your suggestions. I will keep you updated on the progress.


----------



## stargazer

If you are buying a Canon camera, the software that comes with the camera is really good to learn on. Free and has a lot of good features. Insert the disk, load it and go to Canon's site and download the latest features.
Digital Photo Professional or DPP for short.


----------



## Bobby

I have Gimp 2 and it works as good as Photoshop Or Paint Shop Pro


----------



## iamatt

gimp, inkscape Not sure for windows haven't used windows in 15 years


----------



## fish1onthefly

I use both Photoshop elements and Lightroom 5.


----------



## PhotoFish

LR4, and CS5.


----------



## BobBobber

Irfanview is what I have used for years. Fast, simple with a learning curve that doesn't clamp your brain in a vise. (like Photoshop maybe)

It's free; however, I donate every time there is an upgrade. I appreciate what it does.

Also, Irfan, is the creator and developer. He personally responds to your questions if you're really stumped.

*Download directly from his website.* I did it from a magazine's website and got hidden link from the magazine that resulted in spam overloads.


----------



## baytownboy

BobBobber said:


> Irfanview is what I have used for years. Fast, simple with a learning curve that doesn't clamp your brain in a vise. (like Photoshop maybe)
> 
> It's free; however, I donate every time there is an upgrade. I appreciate what it does.
> 
> Also, Irfan, is the creator and developer. He personally responds to your questions if you're really stumped.
> 
> *Download directly from his website.* I did it from a magazine's website and got hidden link from the magazine that resulted in spam overloads.


I downloaded from Google.
The only problem I have is I probably have over 1,500 pics on my computer and every once in a while I find a pic that does not belong in that folder, otherwise it is great.


----------



## Slip

I use Photoshop and if you learn how to use it and is difficult, nothing comes near it for comparison. Just basic, the others and also On1 does a lot for the price.


----------



## MathGeek

iamatt said:


> gimp, inkscape Not sure for windows haven't used windows in 15 years


gimp is multi-platform, including Windows.

I like it.


----------



## GoneFish'n

*Lightroom 5*

I use Lightroom 5. There are great free tutorials online to get you going. Also Creative Live (creativelive.com) is full of schools you can take online at your own pace. Lightroom is like $150, and its a boiled down version Photoshop. You can crop, change exposures, remove spots...good enough for me. Good luck


----------



## BobBobber

Photo editing depends on what you need to modify or fix your original images. In most cases, I do not want to change various parts and bits of my photo, so Irfanview does what I need for overall gamma and color corrections. However, there's lots of other things I do with it beyond those two areas.


----------



## Pocketfisherman

If you go with either Photoshop or Lightroom, pick up one of the books on either by Scott Kelby. Super easy to understand and task centric. He will have you up and going with either SW after 3-4 hours of reading versus days of trying to figure it out yourself.


----------



## pknight6

I use Adobe Lightroom 6. It is fairly expensive at $149, but is very powerful. You can find Lightroom tutorials on YouTube to get you started.


----------



## pknight6

GoneFish'n said:


> I use Lightroom 5. There are great free tutorials online to get you going. Also Creative Live (creativelive.com) is full of schools you can take online at your own pace. Lightroom is like $150, and its a boiled down version Photoshop. You can crop, change exposures, remove spots...good enough for me. Good luck


You can do so much more than that in Lightroom. White balance adjustment, color saturation, cloning tool, and on and on.


----------



## Pocketfisherman

pknight6 said:


> You can do so much more than that in Lightroom. White balance adjustment, color saturation, cloning tool, and on and on.


Yup - Localized spot adjustments, perspective correction, sharpening, noise filter, per color hue, brightness,saturation, local contrast (Clarify), dehaze, export to TIFF, JPEG, web color gamut and more. Not to mention you can organize photos in a hierarchial scheme assigning searchable keywords to each one if you want.


----------



## mavrik

I use the Canon software that came with my camera to work with the RAW files. Any additional changes, I use Photoshop CS2, it's older, but you can down load it for free from Adobe. Sure beats $700 and does a lot more than Lightroom or Elements.


----------



## edad

I have used Photoshop for many years. Tried Adobe Lightroom. It was OK Still like Photoshop. A friend told me to look at Phase 1 Capture One Pro 9. Downside, it cost more than LIghtroom. Upside, I used it to tether with my laptop. Pretty cool if you are in to tethering. Haven't tried any of the others mentioned.


----------



## teckersley

I use both Lightroom and Photoshop. They are both useful in different ways. I if you wna to make photos look better: sharpening, exposure, saturation etc, Lightroom is better IMO. However, if you want to edit the photo such as adding or removing objects, Photoshop is better. With today's technology, you can do just about anything in post processing. However, again, IMO there are two golden rules: 1) there is no compensation for great glass quality 2) you can fix just about anything EXCEPT focus. Get that right above all else.

Enjoy


----------



## HoovyenS

Dude thank you that opened thread, I also think to buy a variety of devices for photography and shooting , I want to start blogging about travel on instagram and YouTube. I'm new to this, I need some advice about devices an software . I travel by car and almost always be in extreme conditions I need only reliable equipment . I will be grateful for any advices


----------



## ShutterGuy93

Lightroom and photoshop are excellent programs for photo editing and organizing. you can but them together for only $10 a month. And there are many tutorials on youtube to help guid you on what you want to achieve!


----------

